# My new Casio Oceanus OCW-S100



## James73 (May 3, 2017)

I've spent a couple of weeks researching on the internet for a new watch that meets my needs:


Accurate
Rugged
Easy to operate
Low maintenance
Simple
By simple I mean: showing only the time and day of month. For any other functions that I sporadically need (alarm, second time zone, day of week) I prefer to use my phone.

I considered many different brands and types, ranging from Swatch to Grand Seiko and tried to base my findings purely on reason, not emotion.

When reading various blogs, comments etc. one often comes across statements claiming that X is better than Y because of Z. I tend to disregard such claims because they're rarely referenced, rather subjective and don't directly relate to (my definition of) quality. For example: "Rolex is the best watch because they make all movements in-house".

I find Casio's G-Shock range very interesting for their accuracy and ruggedness, but I don't like them for their multitude of superfluous functions and busy faces.
So I've decided to get the 3-hand Casio Oceanus.








Until last week I've worn a digital Casio G-Shock GW-700DE for about six years. But I've also owned (and flipped) premium Swiss watches such as Rolex, IWC and Omega.








*Automatic vs Quartz*
Quartz is more accurate and requires less periodic service. Moreover, to have an automatic watch serviced probably costs more than a brand new quartz watch.
While automatic watches don't need regular battery replacements, the same goes for solar powered or spring drive quartz watches.

*Swiss or Japanese?*
I think premium Swiss watches are overpriced. Yes, the quality is fine, but you pay a too much for the brand name. Maybe as a consequence of expensive ad campaigns featuring Tiger Woods (Tag Heuer), Pierce Brosnan (Omega) or John Travolta (Breitling). 
Moreover, Japanese watches appear to be more accurate than Swiss ones. The most accurate non-satellite watch I know of is the $2500 Citizen Chronomaster (+/- 5 seconds per YEAR). Compare this to $4500 for an 'entry level' Rolex Chronometer (+/-2 seconds per day).









*The Pinnacle of Accuracy *
Die-hard watch aficionados will be appalled, but when it comes to keeping time, nothing beats a plain quartz movement enhanced with a radio wave or satellite receiver. 
Many modern quartz watches also have the added advantage of a perpetual calendar. This means you only need to adjust your watch for daylight savings time or when changing time zones.

*Radio Wave vs Satellite*
Both ways of synchronizing time have their pros and cons, but satellite (GPS) watches cost more and are bigger, yet offer no advantage in terms of accuracy. The only reason I can think of to pay extra for a GPS watch is if you don't live within range of a radio wave transmitter.

*Case Material*


*Stainless steel* is very hard and inexpensive and thus the ideal material to make a durable watch case and band. I personally don't mind the superficial scratching that steel is prone to.
*Titanium* is 30% lighter than steel but also a little bit softer.
Newer titanium watches often have a coating to make them more scratch resistant. This coating does not make the titanium harder, it just ads a hard outer layer. This is why the links in a titanium band are often not fastened with screws but with pins.
*Gold* costs about $40 per gram, but you will have payed at least three times as much if that gold is in your watch. Furthermore, gold is very soft, making it prone to scratching and deformation, especially the band.
*Platinum* is one of the heaviest metals on this planet. It costs about as much as gold, give or take, but a platinum watch contains about 95% platinum while a 18K gold watch contains only 75% gold. But this doesn't account for the difference in price between gold and platinum watches, the latter are considerably more expensive. My guess: watch and jewelry manufacturers exploit the fact that platinum is perceived to be more expensive.
Platinum is somewhat harder than gold, but still much softer than steel.
*Ceramic* is too hard for my taste. I don't want a watch that can break or chip if I accidentally drop it.
The weight of a watch is not a factor for me. Light or heavy, I'll get used to either after a couple of days.

*My pick*
The best watch for me and great value for money: Casio Oceanus OCW-S100-1AJF









This is the ultimate 'set and forget' watch:


Solar cells
Radio wave synchronization
Perpetual calendar
Shock resistant
Sapphire glass
Despite my preference for stainless steel over titanium, no other watch meets my needs as closely as this one. I've also looked at the Grand Seiko quartz models and the Citizen Attesa but since my old G-Shock has never let me down, I decided to stay loyal to Casio. It's a Japan Domestic Market (JDM) model so I bought it last week while I was in Tokyo, but it's also available online from various sites such as Seiya Japan and Rakuten.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Great choice! Logical decision. Congrats.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Great watch.
I think it's pretty difficult to beat that watch, certainly in terms of value for money. 
Full Stainless Steel, Sapphire crystal, Super accuracy.......what's not to like?! :-!


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

Good post. |> Have fun with the clock.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

I agree


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Great choice. It's a beauty!


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Great Choice! I have one on the radar.
How is the fit and finish compared to one of your more premium watches?
Is is Titanium or SS with TIC coating?
I had the understanding that the entire watch is Titanium but some comments said it is Stainless Steel.


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## j0n (Jun 14, 2016)

I thoroughly enjoyed reading your well reasoned list of criteria and preferences. I also agree with about 90% of them, so I guess it is no surprise that this exact Oceanus is very near the top of my "to-buy" list. I have a few questions for you if you don't mind.

* I have heard the blue accents look a bit cheap and even "toyish." What is your opinion on this?

* Any chance you have a digital scale and can provide an accurate weight?

* Why choose to exclude emotion from this decision? Do you think you were successful in doing this?



MikeCfromLI said:


> I agree


Mike, feel free to weigh-in if you like! Great photo!


----------



## James73 (May 3, 2017)

chuasam said:


> How is the fit and finish compared to one of your more premium watches?


It's very good, I haven't been able to find any flaws.
Some people may argue that the Grand Seiko's fit and finish is even better, but even if they were right, it wouldn't justify the price difference to me.



chuasam said:


> Is is Titanium or SS with TIC coating?


It's coated titanium.


----------



## James73 (May 3, 2017)

j0n said:


> I have heard the blue accents look a bit cheap and even "toyish." What is your opinion on this?


I don't really care for the blue accents, but they don't bother me either and I wouldn't call them toyish. It's more subtle in real than on the photos.



j0n said:


> Any chance you have a digital scale and can provide an accurate weight?


You're lucky, I just got a new digital scale. The watch weighs 86 grams.



j0n said:


> Why choose to exclude emotion from this decision? Do you think you were successful in doing this?


Because the joy of a new watch (and most other luxury items), fades quickly once you've purchased it. After that, all that's left to appreciate is its usefulness.

It's too early to say whether I was successful in excluding emotion. I guess I am if I still have (and wear) the watch in a few years from now.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

James73 said:


> It's very good, I haven't been able to find any flaws.
> Some people may argue that the Grand Seiko's fit and finish is even better, but even if they were right, it wouldn't justify the price difference to me.
> 
> It's coated titanium.


This just might have to be my next watch. The only thing I do not like is the lack of interchangeable straps


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice watch! Man oh man how I wish I'd never heard of the Oceanus line.


----------



## stone1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Nicely done homework, Nice watch... Enjoy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats on your new watch. Enjoyed reading the review.



















OCW-S100 is 40mm hardened titanium, sapphire, solar, atomic, perpetual calendar, 30 time zones, solid end links, drilled lugs, Made in Japan.



















OCW-S100-1AJF.OCW-S100-7A2JF


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

It's lighter than I expected, half an ounce more than a GW5000. Then again, titanium.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

James:
You're singing to the choir Bro.
Agree with you 100%.
But I like every type watch except the Luch One Hander
No room at the Inn for 1 handers.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

Got one myself imported from japan.
I did find the accents of blue a little over the top rather than the subtlety of say a suburst dial on the orient mako.

Still a nice watch although annoyingly the hand alignment is off on mine.


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

I've had my eyes on this for a long time! Beautiful!


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## drest66 (Jun 23, 2017)

Really beautiful watch, congratulations.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Had to go put it on...


----------



## James73 (May 3, 2017)

trott3r said:


> Still a nice watch although annoyingly the hand alignment is off on mine.


That's odd, the Tough Movement mechanism should automatically make corrections if the alignment is off.
Maybe you can fix it by resetting the watch?


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

The alignment routine didn't work. It's in the other oceanus thread.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

This is one of the watches I will bring for travel!

Great review!!!


----------



## James73 (May 3, 2017)

Supposedly this watch has 5 motors, does anyone know why?
I can't come up with any reason for more than 4 motors.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

James73 said:


> Supposedly this watch has 5 motors, does anyone know why?
> I can't come up with any reason for more than 4 motors.


I think it's the other Oceanus models with 5 and 6 motors


----------



## Scribeliever (Mar 4, 2017)

Great choice, and I find your reasoning sound, if not a bit inspiring. Removing emotion from certain decisions would make things easier, no doubt. But alas...


----------



## closeset (Jun 9, 2017)

nice watch!


----------



## Anderson101 (Aug 25, 2016)

Great piece! Wear in good health.

Cheers!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I like it, but have found it's better to buy watches with your heart instead of your head


----------



## James73 (May 3, 2017)

Toothbras said:


> I like it, but have found it's better to buy watches with your heart instead of your head


A wise man once said:
_"After a time, you may find that having is not so pleasing a thing after all as wanting. It is not logical, but it is often true."
_-Mr. Spock


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> I like it, but have found it's better to buy watches with your heart instead of your head


better to buy a watch that suits you rather than fall in love with something ridiculous


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

chuasam said:


> better to buy a watch that suits you rather than fall in love with something ridiculous


Agreed. That's why, for my lifestyle, the leopard Daytona is my perfect daily wear piece


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

James73 said:


> I bought it last week while I was in Tokyo, but it's also available online from various sites such as Seiya Japan and Rakuten.


I ordered this watch from Seiya at around noon Tokyo time and it was shipped out the same day. It was US $530 including EMS shipping but probably can be found for a bit less on Rakuten. But Seiya always has great reviews so was worth a bit extra for me. Are the street prices in Tokyo about the same? I don't even know what the sales tax is in Japan.

I was looking for a rugged go-anywhere-do-anything watch as well and considered automatics form the usual Swiss and Japanese brands. But couldn't really find the best watch for a reasonable price. And the magic of automatic watches is starting to wear off so need more quartz in my collection. I already have 2 Pro Treks so very familiar with the technology and the convenience of atomic synching, quartz and solar charging.

This Oceanus may hit just the right spot. Thanks for the review. And anyone feel free to post more pictures while I wait for it to arrive.


----------



## tyd450 (Jul 28, 2017)

I really want to pull the trigger on one of these. Is anyone familiar with the T150 model? OCW-T150-1AJF. I tried posting a link from the casio japan website but I don't have enough posts to put links on here yet.

I'm trying to figure out the differences... it looks like the T150 is the 2014 model year version of the S100 which was 2012? It looks like it maybe doesn't have the curved sapphire glass of the S100, it has only silver markings instead of the blue edges, and I think the clasp has a slide adjustment comfort mechanism. Plus it has that roman numeral XII for the 12.

I guess the biggest question would be if it allows for strap/band changes or if it also has that proprietary center lug as well.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Looks like the same type of lugs. That sliding mechanism in the bracelet would be very nice to have but the XII on the dial is a deal breaker.


----------



## tyd450 (Jul 28, 2017)

nordwulf said:


> Looks like the same type of lugs. That sliding mechanism in the bracelet would be very nice to have but the XII on the dial is a deal breaker.


Yeah why the heck did they do that?

to be honest, I would probably be fine with the bracelet as my only option but I just hate that I don't have the option to swap it out


----------



## m1ckDELTA (Apr 21, 2017)

A classic, timeless, design that stands out because of it's simplicity. Beautiful watch.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

3 days from Tokyo to a small town on Northern Michigan. EMS shipping is great. Still getting used to a smaller watch like this (my other watches are 42-44mm) and the incredible low weight of only 84g.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

nordwulf said:


> 3 days from Tokyo to a small town on Northern Michigan. EMS shipping is great. Still getting used to a smaller watch like this (my other watches are 42-44mm) and the incredible low weight of only 84g.


Looks Terrific!!


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Inspired to wear mine


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

The Oceanus in its natural environment.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

This is one I keep reconsidering whether to get. I think two things that make me ever so uneasy are its lack of screw-down crown, and the difficulty in putting a different strap on it.

For a solar-powered radio-controlled perpetual calendar, I would think they'd screw down the crown—except for changing time zones, how often would one really need to pull it out?


----------



## arcata (Mar 15, 2007)

That Oceanus is a very nice model--I don't own any but have considered them over the years.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sir-Guy said:


> This is one I keep reconsidering whether to get. I think two things that make me ever so uneasy are its lack of screw-down crown, and the difficulty in putting a different strap on it.
> 
> For a solar-powered radio-controlled perpetual calendar, I would think they'd screw down the crown-except for changing time zones, how often would one really need to pull it out?


A screwdown crown is not a requirement for good WR, good seals are.

The screwdown crowns are a good marketing accessory for buyers to think the WR is better.

Casio knows how to make a good WR watch without a screwdown crown.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> A screwdown crown is not a requirement for good WR, good seals are.
> 
> The screwdown crowns are a good marketing accessory for buyers to think the WR is better.
> 
> Casio knows how to make a good WR watch without a screwdown crown.


More for peace of mind! On my hand-crankers with push/pull crowns, I find myself checking a few times a day that it's in.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Never had a problem with mine it’s either this or my Mudmaster for the apocalypse


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Love this one. Congrats.


----------



## geokay (Aug 10, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Sir-Guy said:


> I find myself checking a few times a day that it's in.


That's what she said.

Ok ok I'm trying desperately not to buy one yet because there's a ton of things I need more.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

removed


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

Your review, was the prime reason, in my picking one of these up, thanks


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> Priorities...


Exactly! That's why I can't justify one.
My Nomos Club handles pretty and my GShock GW5000 handles the times I need something brutish.

My new guiding principle is that if it doesn't do something I can't already do, I don't get it.

But I admit that I really do like the Oceanus. Just can't justify getting one.


----------



## fatum (Jan 2, 2012)

Gratz. One of the best watches casio made.


----------



## callmev (Aug 18, 2017)

can you please tell me what's the lug to lug width? thank you


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

callmev said:


> can you please tell me what's the lug to lug width? thank you


About 46mm. It is not a big watch.


----------



## j0n (Jun 14, 2016)

Digging up this old thread because I wanted to see how James is doing with the Oceanus. How about a near six month update? Including some pictures would be great for us to see how the coated Ti is holding up.

I also wanted to see if any of the Oceanus owners (James, Mike, Yankee, Nord?) would mind doing a side-by-side photo of this watch with something common (5600 square series, MDV-106, F-91W, MRW200H, or even a Seiko SKX) so that I may have a size comparison with a watch that I currently own and wear.

Thanks!


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

I sold mine but try this out


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

That's a 41m AT its next to here








And a 45 mm Recon


----------



## Harambe (Sep 3, 2017)

It's a great choice


----------



## j0n (Jun 14, 2016)

MikeCfromLI said:


> I sold mine but try this out


These photos help tremendously. Thank you!


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

j0n said:


> These photos help tremendously. Thank you!


ahhhh this is so not helping me to stop myself


----------



## dimsoug (Apr 12, 2017)

great watch


----------



## jdmvette (Oct 10, 2008)

Handsome looker


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Nice looking Casio.


----------



## abstruse1 (Mar 25, 2017)

What's the problem with changing bracelets? Is the center part of the band really a part of the case?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Agree. Love mine. Arguably the best watch you can buy. It is a true GADA watch.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

abstruse1 said:


> What's the problem with changing bracelets? Is the center part of the band really a part of the case?


Yes the center lug is part of the case. Lucky for me I love the bracelet. If I had a smaller collection, I wouldn't hesitate to wear the S100 on a regular basis.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

And.. there are other variations:


----------



## abstruse1 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hmmm. Well, no problem, I have a Bridgeport.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, there are many analog watches out there, by many brands. 
The S100 is an impressive creation from Casio. I like that at first glance it appears to be a simple time/date quartz, but it's also solar, atomic, with world time and power saver, etc. The case and bracelet are top notch, and being titanium, very lightweight and comfortable. Sapphire crystal is icing on the cake.


----------



## abstruse1 (Mar 25, 2017)

Do these watches receive the radio signal from almost anywhere (e.g. inside a house), or do they have to be in the open? Do they receive at only one specific each 24 hr. period, or will they keep trying until they do receive the signal?


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't know for sure but I'd imagine the S100 works like other atomic Casio as far as receiving goes. They can receive a signal inside a house. Some people have to put it by a window, others don't.


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Totally epends on you location as to how strong the signal is.
Different locations in the same room can make all the difference.

It will look for a signal between midnight and 4am, if it's unsuccessful it will try again a few times through the night.

I personally get all my watches updated, without issue, every night.

The closer you are to a mast the better your chances...


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Truly spectacular. One of my favorites


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Fergfour said:


> I don't know for sure but I'd imagine the S100 works like other atomic Casio as far as receiving goes. They can receive a signal inside a house. Some people have to put it by a window, others don't.


Mine is in a watch box in the basement and I get signal most days. If upstairs, I get it every time.


----------



## Wristactionz (Jul 14, 2018)

Just a random pic from the net but it shows off the lume a treat


----------



## Jeff43 (Dec 2, 2015)

GREAT lume shot! I always notice when I come in from outside and mine is lit up.

Regarding the radio signal, my watch sits in a drawer and it receives a signal every night with no problem. Like others said, it depends on your location.


----------



## Jeff43 (Dec 2, 2015)

Accidental double post.


----------



## epitaph (Dec 29, 2015)

Very cool watch. Styling isn't my taste, but cool nonetheless.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

dp


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I have a theory........ the the case design along with those center lugs are there for the purpose of improving the radio wave reception.


----------

